# Bite suits



## John-Ashley Hill (Jan 5, 2011)

Any one have any experience dealing with "K-9 Equipment Store" I believe they are based out of NY. Specifically has anyone seen or oredered a suit from them? Their price on the suit is considerably lower than others that I have seen and I wonder about the quality of the suit for the price they are listing, which is about $895.00.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Do you have a website or brand of suit you are looking at with them?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

if it is www.k9-equipment-store.com, they are selling For Dog Trainers suits. I, nor anyone else I know that works in a suit, or people that I have talked to, or chatted with online, would consider buying those suits. 3 years ago, I looked at those suits, made in Isreal, the FDT ones, on alibaba.com (import/export site) and if I would commit to buying 6 of them I could have bought them for about $400.00 a piece + shipping.

I have never heard a good review of those suits, only terrible ones.

Here is a tip that will save you a bunch of time looking around at suits....

NO suit that RETAILS for under 1000.00 is one that anyone I know would recommend, any of them. 

The Can-Am suits retail for about that, although a few people I have talked to like them for certain things, most people do not, especially for larger, hard biting dogs. I have owned a couple Can-Am suits, but not something I would ever pay retail prices for, anytime I go places where guys are using the Can-Ams, the guys are usually getting chewed up really good....

If you are trying to save money on a suit, I would recommend looking at USED suits that are made by quality manufacturers. Quality used suits come up for sale quite often, and can usually be purchased in the price range of 600-900. 

If you want new, spend the extra money, just dont get hosed by a "distributor" that likes to add several 100's of dollars more than what some of the others do..


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

We have several ALM suits in our club. We are happy with them.


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with Joby...don't waste your money on junk. Buy something decent, that is used if you are looking to save some money.

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

How much were they? I have heard nothing but GOOD things about his suits. Have tried one a couple times, a couple years ago and liked it.

I dealt with Arnaud a few times, when he used to run "The K9 Shop" and he was very easy to deal with, and was a stand up guy for sure...


----------



## John-Ashley Hill (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I thought they were probably too good to be true. Now I have confirmation, I have been looking at Elite and Canine Consultants. I will look into the used suits but finding one too fit may be a challenge.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Addition...

for 1000.00 you can also get a RA Lite.. I know many people do not really like RA suits, but for the price the RA Lite is a much better buy than a Can-Am for sure, in my opinion, having owned both.

Ray Allen sponsored a show of ours and sold me 2 Kimono Lites for $250.00 each. I gave one away for Top Dog Prize and used the other, had it for about 4 years, held up very well, and although it was thinner, I liked it enough to keep it.. would recommend using additional protection for certain things with certain dogs for sure though.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I also got a Demanet training suit from a WDF member for 1000.00 brand NEW.. not sure how often those deals come around for other people, maybe all the time....but it was a hell of a good deal for me, I thought...

deals come up for sure on occasion...facebook is a good tool to use as well, if you got 1000's of dog "friends"..LOL


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

John-Ashley Hill said:


> Thanks for the info, I thought they were probably too good to be true. Now I have confirmation, I have been looking at Elite and Canine Consultants. I will look into the used suits but finding one too fit may be a challenge.


 


Canine consultants sells Seynauve at a good price. Alm is in CA, both are custum built suits.


----------



## Frank La Fauci (Jun 29, 2012)

I have harddogs suit and very happy with it. Friend of mine bought harddogs bite sleeves and they are excellent as well. if you are after quality I belive they are unmatched.
http://www.harddogs.com/


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I picked up an old hard Dogs suit on ebay a couple of months ago for ~ $200 with both arms all trashed up but practically new pants. I had an old set of Can Am bite bar covers I took of an old Demanet I had and put those on. Decent enough suit to stick a new decoy prospect in and the price was right


----------

